# Don't have old passport?



## SunChaser11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I am a US Citizen applying for the spouse visa. I had my biometrics appointment today and will be sending off my application and supporting documents tomorrow through the Settlement Priority Service!

Quick question: I have had a previous passport, but have no idea where it is (I haven't used it for 7 years)... does anyone know if this will be an issue? I ask because on one of the many lists of documents you should send, it includes old passports.

Any idea?

Thanks so much for the help in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

SunChaser11 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a US Citizen applying for the spouse visa. I had my biometrics appointment today and will be sending off my application and supporting documents tomorrow through the Settlement Priority Service!
> 
> ...


Unlikely to be a problem if it's that old, but just include a covering letter explaining why you cannot send it.
UKBA normally want to see previous passports for the clue they give to your travel history. So if that passport contained evidence that is relevant, such as when you travelled to UK to meet your spouse/partner, enclose additional evidence for it, such as plane ticket or receipt.


----------



## Passero (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not sure for other countries but i had issues in Belgium asking for a new passport. I couldn't find my old one anywhere. When i requested a new one, i had to turn in my old one but when i told them i couldn't find it anymore they refused to give me a new passport, even if it was 10 years old. 
I had to go to the police and tell them i have lost my passport. They would write a letter and sign it. With this letter i could request a new passport... 

I expect this only be the case in Belgium so you might not need to worry


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Joppa's advice is spot-on. I didn't have one of my passports and so wrote an explanation. It worked, I've been home for over three weeks


----------



## SunChaser11 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Great, thank you all for getting back to me so quickly!

I sent out my app & docs today, so fingers crossed!

Thanks again.


----------



## vivkiik (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a similar predicament. I am a US citizen and will be applying for a spousal visa soon. I am fairly sure that I have had 2 previous passports (over the past 10 years) but I do not remember what has happened to them (whether or not I reported them lost or stolen or they expired). Does anyone have any advice on what to do in my situation? I know this situation sounds strange but I have had a passport since I was very little and I have not always been very careful with them. 

Also, in part 1 there is a question about other nationalities - I know I had an Nigerian passport my mother got for me when I was a baby but it expired a long time ago and frankly, I have no idea what happened to it. Does anyone have any advice on what I should do?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

vivkiik said:


> I have a similar predicament. I am a US citizen and will be applying for a spousal visa soon. I am fairly sure that I have had 2 previous passports (over the past 10 years) but I do not remember what has happened to them (whether or not I reported them lost or stolen or they expired). Does anyone have any advice on what to do in my situation? I know this situation sounds strange but I have had a passport since I was very little and I have not always been very careful with them.
> 
> Also, in part 1 there is a question about other nationalities - I know I had an Nigerian passport my mother got for me when I was a baby but it expired a long time ago and frankly, I have no idea what happened to it. Does anyone have any advice on what I should do?


If you cannot find your previous US passports, do as we have suggested and enclose an explanatory note. As for your Nigerian passport, you should declare it and then say you have lost it, with explanation.


----------



## vivkiik (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks Joppa. I was just wondering with both (US and Nigerian) previous passports missing, I did not know if an explanation would suffice. I am just worried that my situation looks suspicious.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

vivkiik said:


> Thanks Joppa. I was just wondering with both (US and Nigerian) previous passports missing, I did not know if an explanation would suffice. I am just worried that my situation looks suspicious.


I would agree, questions may be asked how both got lost.
???


----------

